# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Tęczowe (nie zawsze) poświaty przy jasnych przedmiotach na ciemnym tle. czy to jaskra

## michal901990

Witajcie

chyba mam poważny problem z moim wzrokiem. jestem krótkowidzem jedno oko -1, drugie -1,25. okularów używam sporadycznie od roku głównie do jazdy samochodem, oglądania tv itd.
mój problem polega na tym, że widzę poświaty przy jasnych punktach na ciemnym tle, i przy źródłach światła (ale tutaj nie zawsze). poświaty są większe im wokół jest ciemniej, w słoneczny dzień całkowicie znikają, są widocznie jedynie z daleka, jak podchodze blisko wszystko jest ok.

podam kilka konkretnych przykładów. np. kiedy patrze na bialą kartkę leżaca na czarnym stoliku widze takie jakby jej rozmazane przedłużenie, stojąc 2m od stolika powiedzmy przedłużona jest o 2-3cm, w średnio oświetlonym pokoju.
patrząc na stojącą lampe, która ma ciemny klosz widzę jak "wylewa" się do góry poświata. nad inną lampką, która ma jasny klosz, widzę mniejszą poświatkę nad nią.
patrząc na zaśnieżony parapet również widzę lekką poświatę. i zawsze poświata jest u góry.
poza tym w nocy widze poświaty od wszystkiego co jasne, nawet przy oświetlonym znaku drogowym coś powstaje.

założenie okularów zdecydowanie zmniejsza te poświaty, a lekkie zmrużenie oczu je całkowicie likwiduje.
poświaty nasilają się po dłuższej pracy przed komputerem, czy oglądaniu telewizji, zwlaszcza jak oglądam bez okularów i ciągle mruże oczy - wtedy poświaty są największe. także po kilkugodzinnym czytaniu ksiązki występują.

po czytaniu czy oglądaniu poświaty miałem od wieeelu lat, ale od kilku miesięcy mniejsze lub większe występują cały czas.  :Frown: 
co gorsza od pewnego czasu kiedy skupie wzrok mocno na poświacie dostrzegam tęczowe barwy, ale to nie zawsze, choć prawie zawsze kiedy widzę poświatę od czegoś białego np. śniegu czy kartki, jest ona niebieskawa.


dodatkowo od wielu wielu lat co kilka miesiecy prawe oko robi mi sie czerwone, trwa to 3-4 dni, pierwszego dnia jest czerwone, swędzi, szczypie, łzwai i powoduje ry dyskomfort, a przez reszte dni "bieleje" nie dajac juz zadnych dolegliwości. okulistka, która mi robiła badanie kiedy kupowałem okulary powiedziała, że to prawdopodobnie alergiczne.

boje się, że to jaskra, poczytałem w internecie o tej chorobie i te tęczowe obwódki są objawem. mam 22 lata, całe życie (odpukać) nie chorowalem, a tu teraz takie buty, strasznie się boje.
w dodatku panicznie boje się iśc do lekarza, wiem, że to śmieszne, ale świadomośc tego, że może mi coś wykryć przeraża mnie niewyobrażalnie...

Pozdraiwam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czemu nie pójdziesz z tym do lekarza? Wydaje się na poważną sprawę więc nie czekałabym na odpowiedź internauty-znawcy.

----------


## michal199090

jasne, że pójde do okulisty. W poniedziałek podjadę do prywatnej przychodni sie umówić.
Tak tylko chcialem sie zapytać czego mogę sie spodziewać...

A mam takie pytanko czy zespół suchego oka może powodować takie dolegliwości? Od dawna podejrzewam to schorzenie u siebie, kiedyś te poświaty zaliczalem do "podwójnego widzenia", które jak wyczytałem jest jedną z dolegliwości suchego oka...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam to samo... i nie wiem co to jest, badanie okulistyczne nic nie wykazalo, podobnie jak rezonans. Jestem ciekawa co to moze byc. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## michal901990

a co u Ciebie podejrzewali?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szczerze to nic... dno oka ok, i pozostałe badania też... Daj znać co Ci powiedzieli

----------


## maciej901990

Dzisiaj byłem u okulisty. Okazało się, że mam złe okulary, tzn te co mam są jedynie do krótkowzroczności, a On u mnie wykrył jeszcze astygmatyzm. Ciśnienie mi zmierzył w jednym oku 17, w drugim 14. Twierdził, że 17 jak na mlodego człowieka to dużo, ale w normie norma podobno do 20. Powiedział żebym raz do roku kontrolował ciśnienie. Popatrzył mi w oko przez takie urządzenie przypominające troche mikroskop, stweirdził, że "przód oczy wporządku". 

Jak mi dopasował szkła w tych takich okularkach z wymiennymi szybkami to poświat nie było, ale strasznie dziwnie się w nich czulem, On stwierdził, że przy tym typie okularów "cylindrach" to na początku normalne. 

aha, badanie ciśnienia robił mi na lezaco przykladając takie jakieś z pozoru wyglądające dośc prymitywnie urządzonko. 
Jak myślicie, mogę spać spokojnie czy te badania nie były wystarczające żeby wykluczyc jaskrę bądź inną groźną chorobę oczu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ooo dzięki za odpowiedź, też tak myślałam, że to podchodzi pod astygmatyzm! Bo ja np widzę nieco podwójnie białe napisy na czarnym tle, itp. Miałam badane dno oka i wszystko jest super. Mieszkam w Anglii i tam mialam sprawdzany wzrok, ale "chyba" testu na astygmatyzm mi nie zrobili, tylko sprawdzili mięśnie okołoruchowe oka i podstawowe badania. Pani tylko stwierdziła, że muszę mieć mocniejsze okulary o 0,25, faktycznie z daleko lepiej widze, ale z bliska pod swiatło np widzę niewielki kontur ręki itd. Myślę, że nie powinieneś się martwić, a z tego co słyszałam to do cylindrów trzeba się nawet kilka tygodni przyzwyczajać! Pozdrawiam!

----------


## michal901990

Dalej szperam w internecie o wadach wzroku i znalazłem jak dokładnie te poświaty się nazywają. A więc to co u mnie występuje to jest "aberacja chromatyczna". Pocieszające to jest, że nie znalazłem w internecie połączenia między tym zjawiskiem, a poważnymi schorzeniami. Ale też nie znalazłem informacji o występowaniu tego bez okularów/soczewek i korerkcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cieszę się, że to nic poważnego, ja dalej oglądam filmy w okularach lub bez i widzę podwójnie napisy, ten drugi napis nie jest taki sam jak pierwotny. Zgłaszam to jako podwójne widzenie, które nie jest podwójnym widzeniem... i nadal nie wiem co to.

----------


## Mat26

Witam mam to samo. Kwestia jest taka ze w  okularach ktore nosze mam astygmatyzm. Robiac badania lekarz takze niewie od czego to moze byc. Nie widzi zadnej jaskry ani nic groznego. Cisnienie w lewym oku to 19 a prawym 17. Okulista takze stwierdzil ze jednak te 19 to za wysoko jest ale w normie. Wracajac do astygmatyzmu lekarz wykryl ze powinienem miec  o 0.25 cylindra wiecej w lewym oku i wypisal mi na recepcie takze inne osie. Nie bardzo wiem czy zmiana okularow by pomogla w tych dwojacych sie jasnych napisach na ciemnym tle, bo to chyba mala roznica jesli chodzi o cylindry. Na ta chwile w okularach ktore nosze w lewym oku mam 0.25 cylindra a w prawym 0.50. Zgodnie z nowa recepta powinienem miec w lewym oku 0.50 i w prawym 0.50. Pytanie moje jest takie, czy rzeczywiscie zmiana na ten niewiele mocniejszy cylinder moglby pomoc ?? Okulista stwierdzil takze ze mam wysuszona sluzówke oka... Michal czy te poswiaty przeszly ci po tych okularach ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mat czy tylko litery tak widzisz? czy coś więcej? Czy to występuje cały czas?

----------


## Mat26

Litery czy jak cos jasnego jest na ciemnym tle to mi sie dwoi albo takiej poswiaty dostaje. Caly czas tak mam szczegolnie wieczorami. Bede robic sobie pole widzenia w kierunku jaskry poniewaz wyszly mi wahania cisnienia od 16 do 20. Jest niby w normie ale troche za wysoko. Chociaz watpie zeby to mogla byc jaskra lekarz tak samo w to wątpi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam to samo... przeszłam nawet przez rezonans i co nic?! Myślę, że to jest jakiś astygmatyzm... mam właściwie taką nadzieją, że to nic gorszego. Ja np widzę takie podwójne kontury w telefonie kontrastowych rzeczy, czasem znaczki w tv. No i te nieszczęsne napisy :Smile:  Kiedyś nawet mówiłam, że to podwójne widzenie, a jak mrużysz to to znika? bo u mnie np gorzej się dwoi :Frown:  Pozdrawiam serdecznie, Karla

----------


## Mat26

No ja mam tez te objawy. Jak mruze to raczej nie znika, choc zalezy jeszcze na co patrze i przy jakim swietle. Ja podejrzewam ze wlasnie moge miec zle dobrane okulary albo jest to kwestia suchego oka?? Przechodzilas moze jakies zabiegi laserwoe??Ja wlasnie przechodzilem i czytalem ze oko wtedy staje sie wrazliwe i suche i praca np przy komputerze je wykancza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie nie przechodziłam... Też tak słyszałam, że po zabiegach laserowych może tak być, ale jeśli to było dawno temu to chyba nie powinno mieć ze sobą związku :Smile:  Wkurza mnie to widzenie... ja juz bylam dwa razy u okulisty, dwa razy badanie dna oka i zmienili mi okulary niby z 0,5 na 0,75, owszem wtedy z daleka moze widze lepiej ale z bliska nie... a bez okularów to juz wogole te biale rzeczy, kontrasty denerwują mnie i martwią :Wink:  Ostatnio nawet zauwazylam, ze swoja reke pod swiatlem widze z lekką poświatą... heh Najbardziej się wkurzam, jak oglądam film z napisami :Smile:  A ja niestety mieszkam w Anglii i tutaj ciężko się dostać do okulisty, główne badania wykonuja optycy wyszkoleni do badania dna oka itd.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Suchego oka niby nie mam, bynajmniej nie zauważyłam, czasem jak na dwór wychodzę to mi lekko oczy łzawią, ale tak to raczej nie mam problemu.

----------


## Mat26

a masz czasem wrazenie jakby ci cos do oka wpadlo albo czy pieka cie oczy ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie raczej nie... :Smile:  eh już sama nie wiem co moze byc przyczyna takiego widzenia...

----------


## Mat26

Ja zaczalem brac masc Vita Pos i krople ktore sa na suche oczy i wydaje mi sie ze zaczynaja mi pomagac. Jakbym mial mniej tych poswiat i swiatla wydaja sie wkoncu przejrzyste. Ale sam wsumie niewiem czy to mi sie wydaje czy to naprawde cos moze pomóc. Biore dopiero drugi dzien.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hmmm może też sobie zakupię :Wink:  zobaczę czy coś to da :Smile:  Dziwne to widzenie nasze, ogólnie bardzo mi nie przeszkadza, ale jednak nie pokoi... :Smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mat26

Daj znac jezeli zakupilas i czy ci to w jakis sposób pomogło

----------


## michal901990

Mat, napisz koniecznie efekty działania tych specyfików.

Ja stosuje suche łzy "hylo comod", okulista powiedział, że sa to jedne z lepszych, ale poprawy nie widze, poza tym, że nie odczuwam, suchości, piasku itd.

A powiedzcie czy u Was te poświaty mają taki sam kolor jak przedmiot od którego są? czyli np. biała kartka na czarnym biurku ma poświate białą? mnie najbardziej martwi, że u mnie te poświaty maja inny kolor. i tak od białego niebieski, od żółtego (nie każdego odcienia) zielony. a w nocy promienie od świateł np. samochodów jadących z przeciwka są tęczowe  :Frown:  
no i u mnie mrużenie je likwiduje. okulary, które mam aktualnie (na krotkowzrocznosc) znacznie zmniejszaja te poswiaty/promienie. szperałem w internecie o astygmatyzmie i w sumie to pasuje do tej wady, tylko te kolory. może to jednak jaskra, nie wiem może przed kupnem nowych okularow isc do innego okulisty na badania....

co do suchego oka jeszcze, ja zauważam, albo chce zauważyć, że ilośc łez ma wpływ, bo np. po zaraz po zakropleniu te poświaty są znacznie większe, dopiero po kilku mrugnięciach sie stabilizują.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też tak mam, że jak zakroplę to poświaty są większe, pewnie dlatego, że oko jest załzawione, a to normalne, że wtedy obraz się rozmazuje i nie jest idealny :Smile:  Ja zazwyczaj mam tak, że tą kartkę widzę lekko białawą, żółtawą, tęczowe poświaty również się zdarzają ale niezmiernie rzadko :Smile:  Mam nadzieje, ze jest to zwiazane z astygmatyzmem i światło nie załamuje się tak jak powinno...:] Często widzę dwojące się litery na telefonie, czasami nawet głowę wychodzącą za kontur, ale to głównie chodzi o małe rzeczy, duże widzę dość normalnie. Myślę, ze gdyby to byla jaskra to lekarz by zauwazyl jakieś zmiany na dnie oka, napewno. Czasami np. Mam tak, że spojrzę na jakiś znaczek na białym tle, np kolorowy google i mrugnę to ten obrazek mi się pokazuje jak mrugne jeszcze z dwa razy, taki bardziej przezroczysty jest.

----------


## Mat26

Krople tak samo nic nie daja jedynie ten zel tak jakby cos pomaga ale to na krotki okres czasu. Po tym zelu przez jakies 30 minut pogarsza sie ostrosc widzenia i te poswiaty tak jakby mijaja, nie wszystkie ale niektore tak ;]. Na jakas godzine, dwie mi przechodza jezeli nie mecze wzroku za bardzo. A potem znowu to samo. Niewiem moze poprostu to wina tego ze lzy nie sa produkowane wlasciwie i musi minac troche czasu az wszystko wroci do normy...jesli chodzi o teczowe poswiaty to ich niemam zazwyczaj maja ten sam kolor. Mi tez sie wlasnie wydaje ze to moze byc wina okularow...chociaz mam juz w nich astygmatyzm ale moze poprostu nie sa dobrane dobrze. Co do jaskry to niedlugo bede miec badanie pola widzenia ale watpie zeby cos wykazalo...
Michal a na czym polega widzenie poswiaty od bialej kartki ?? Ja mam tylko poswiaty od przedmiotow ktore sie swieca czyli latarnie diody itp.
I czy mógłbys opisac jak mniej wiecej wygladaja u ciebie te teczowe koła ??

----------


## Mat26

tak jak mowilem pole widzenia mialem robione i nic nie wyszlo. Okulary zrobilem nowe i tez to samo...jak tam u was jakis postep ????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nic w tym kierunku nie robiłam narazie, ale bez zmian, nawet ostatnio jak się przypatruję to widzę też trochę podwójnie np biały kubek, tak troche do góry idzie. Tak więc dalej nie wiadomo co jest przyczyną naszego "dziwnego widzenia";/

----------


## Mat26

Z ciekawosci spytam. Duzo czasu sprzedasz przed komputerem ?? Ja wlasnie mialem spory okres ze siedzialem na nim duzo, i teraz usiade doslownie na 15 minut i od razu zaczynaja mnie szczypac oczy. Lekarz stwierdzila  ze te poswiaty to moze byc problem akomodacji czy miesnia rzeskowego...ale narazie niewiem kiedy bede robic te badania na mięsien rzeskowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak dość dużo czasu spędzam przed komputerem, ale bardzo często wtedy zakładam okulary, kiedy zdarzy mi się o nich zapomnieć, to bolą mnie oczy i trochę pieką. A możesz opisać objawy jakie Ty masz? Tylko tak dokładniej? Czy wszystko widzisz z poświatą? Jakie badania wykonuje się na mięsień rzęskowy? :Smile:

----------


## Mat26

Ogólnie to zauwazylem ze gubie ostrosc a jest to objaw suchego oka. Jesli chodzi o poswiaty to mam to samo co ty dodam jeszcze ze nawet patrzac na okno to wychodza z niego takie paski swiatla szczegolnie jak zamykam oko i otwieram. Od monitora jest to samo nie tylko napisy dostaja poswiaty ale takze widze jak odchodzi od niego taki pasek swiatla w dol. Niewiem jak to opisac. Ale nie wydaje mi sie zebym mial jakies teczowe kola. A co do badania to niewiem jakie sie wykonuje zapomnialem spytac. Juz bez kitu niewiem co mam robic z tymi poswiatami...

----------


## michal901990

Podobnie jak Ty juz nie wiem co mam z tym robić. Najgorsze jest, że zauważyłem, że w nocy przy latarniach widze taki okrąg nie wiem to jest to słynne tęczowe koło, wygląda to tak, że od lampy jest koło o jednej barwie - takiej jak światło latarni, a na końcu jest cienki paseczke i innego koloru jakby żółtawego. sam już nie wiem, w nocy jade samochodem i zamiast patrzyć sie przed siebie patrze na latarnie, raz przez nawet bym komuś w tyłek wjechał. już mam dość... niby bylem u okulisty ciśnienie ok, przedni odcinek oka (czyli tam gdzie jest kąt przesaczania) też ok. nie wiem... głowa mnie nie boli. z tego co wyczytalem w internecie to ludzie u których wykryto jaskre skarżyli się na ból. zaburzenia widzenia dopiero przychodzily później. sam nie wiem... a i te "moje tęczowe koła" mrużenie likwiduje.

co do poświat kurcze ja tutaj zauważam związek między ilościa łez a tymi poświatami. po zakropleniu są one znacznie większe, ale po chwili od zakroplenia kiedy troche pomrugam są jedynie tuz po mrugnięciu, znikają i nie ma ich do następnego mrugnięcia. 

a od białej kartki to jeżeli leży na białym stoliku to widze takie jej półprzezroczyste błękitne przedłużenie, po założeniu okularów pozostaje tylko malutki paseczek. może to ten astygmatyzm, nie wiem ale dlaczego to zmienia kolory?

----------


## Mat26

byc moze dlatego ze okulary ktore masz maja za duza abberacje czy cos takiego czytalem o tym i jezeli widzisz poswiate w innym kolorze to moze to byc wina okularow. Ja widze poswiaty ale w tym samych kolorach. Okulary zmienialem i tez to samo mam nadal. Najbardziej to denerwuja mnie te paski swiatla i te napisy ktore sie dwoja w monitorze;/. Niewiem byc moze to musza byc jakies specjalne szkla....zeby to minelo. Apropo jaskry to tez mi sie wydaje ze jakby cos bylo nietak to i pole widzenia wyszlo by do dupy bo skoro cisnienie mam wporzadku i pole tez a widze te poswiaty caly czas to musi byc to cos innego...wlasnie jesli chodzi o bole glowy oka to mialem takie bole jak za duzo przy kompie siedzialem teraz ograniczylem komputer i bole minely ale nadal mnie oczy pieka nawet jak daje te krople i masc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a widzisz te poświaty bez okularów?

----------


## Mat26

ciezko mi swierdzic bo mam duza wade wzroku ale mysle ze tak bo jak patrze bez okularow np na zasieg w komórce to ten zasieg tez dostaje takiej poswiaty

----------


## michal901990

no mi sie nie dwoją litery na komputerze, bo siedze stosunkowo blisko monitora, w ogóle u mnie występuje problem jak coś jest daleko. jak kartke mam tuz przed sobą to żadnych poświat nie ma. choć na komputerze jak cos jest białego na czarnym tle to wtedy troche tak. np. jak w windowsie 7 są kreseczki od wifi no to obok nich widze drugie takie kreseczki, ale prawie przezroczyste. z tym tylko, że to zjawisko występuje od baaaardzo dawna. zwalałem to na suche oko.

----------


## Mat26

no i wlasnie mamy to samo...ja tez  próbuje zwalic to na suche oko ale cos czuje ze to jednak nie to;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też zauważyłam, że jak mam mokre oczy to poświaty się zwiększają. Mogę korzystać z komputera, nie przeszkadza mi to, czasami np, jak oglądam you tube, to trochę ten pasek, wskazujący czas oglądanego filmu, widzę podwójnie, ten drugi obraz jest bardziej przezroczysty. Jak zakładam okulary, to z daleka wszystko wygląda ok, ale wtedy z bliska poświaty się zwiększają. Zauważyłam ostatnio pod światłem, np kontur ręki, tak jakby taka poświata wokół niej, nie jest wielka, ale jest. Ja jak mrużę oczy to obraz mi się bardziej dwoi, niż zmniejsza. I najgorzej w telefonie czasem napisy mi się do góry przesuwają z poświatą, ale zauważyłam, że to zależy od światła.

----------


## michal901990

u mnie jest odwrotnie im dalej jestem od obiektu tym gorzej, z bliska idealnie, zadnych poświat, tęcz itd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z daleka bez okularów też tak mam, ale jak założe okulary to jest dobrze :Smile:  ale z bliska tez widze te poswiaty tylko mniejsze

----------


## Mat26

Tyle postów zesmy napisali i zero odzewu jakiegos specjalisty :/ Szkoda bo przydalaby sie opinia kogos kto sie na tym zna..najgorsza jest ta niepewnosc co to moze byc, pewnie okaze sie ze to nic takiego ale i tak wolalbym wiedziec poprostu co to.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ty pod światło widzisz poświatę swojej ręki? taki lekki przeźroczysty kontur? ja tak mam :Frown:  i jak mrużę to bardziej mi się robią te poświaty, nawet zauwazylam, ze jak postac stoi na bialym tle to tak jakby poswiata obok niej byla

----------


## Mat26

Tak to chyba niemam. U mnie te poswiaty zaleza od tego jakie swiatlo jest np w pokoju i jaki jest kontrast. Polecam wam zrobic takie badanie jak topografia rogówki. Wykrywa ono stozek rogowki a czytalem ze ludzie maja podobne objawy. Mi cale szczescie stozka nie wykryto...no ale nadal niewiem co mi jest

----------


## Ekspert Starazolin

Witam,
Zgłaszane objawy występują u osób z jaskrą zamykającego się kąta. Warto więc zgłosić się do okulisty celem przeprowadzenia szczegółowych badań.
Pozdrawiam, Ekspert Starazolin HydroBalance

----------


## Mat26

witam dziekuje za odpowiedz. A jakie jeszcze mozna przeprowadzic badania jesli robione bylo: krzywa cisnienia,pole widzenia, gonioskopia, dno oka. Te poswiaty mam caly czas(nie sa one tęczowe)

Ogólnie ograniczajac komputer, biorac krople i zel do oczu zaobserwowalem niewielka poprawe. Oczy juz nie sa tak zmeczone przy czym mam wrazenie ze tych poswiat mam mniej. Ale narazie ciezko mi stwierdzic czy to naprawde sie poprawia czy poprostu mi sie wydaje. Dodam ze mialem robione badanie na akomodacje oka i wszystko jest dobrze....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłam tą maść i powiem szczerze, że widzę trochę różnicę w poświata, ale nie jest to nic wielkiego :Smile:  a Wy jak? :Smile:

----------


## Mat26

to samo ale z tego co wyczytalem to moze byc wina metów. Jesli masz takie cos jak mety bardzo prawdopodobne ze to moze byc od tego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Seriooo?? Mam męty... i to mnóstwo... już nawet nie pamiętam od kiedy...Najczęście widzę je na dworze. Kiedyś myślałam, że to coś poważnego, ale jakoś staram się ich nie zauważać, choć są dni, że naprawdę mnie denerwują. Ostatnio nawet zauważyłam, że mam tak jak by taką świecącą plamę przed oczami, ale to bywa tylko czasem i głównie na dworze, pojawia się gdy mrugam... nie wiem czy to ma związek z mętami

----------


## Mat26

daj jakis kontakt do siebie gg albo maila to ci wysle strone gdzie ludzie maja podobne objawy. Tez czasem mam taka plamke jak mrugam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale że to od męt... w życiu bym się nie spodziewała...;/ karola1702@o2.pl

----------


## Mat26

niewiem czy to napewno od tego ale na to wychodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie, mam to samo  :Wink: .
Widzę podwójnie, ale gdy patrzę coś na białego a tło jest czarne to jest w 3 kolorach :
niebieski, zielony, czerwony.

Nie mam pojęcia co to jest, może tam Aberracja ? ale u człowieka ? wiem jedynie, że w fotografii to jest.
Męty też mam (od początku wady wzroku, krótkowidz L 2.25, P 2.25)

Też astygmatyzm">Astygmatyzm u mnie znaleziono, ale tylko w lewym oku.
Ale żeby w obu oczach widzieć podwójnie, skoro astygmatyzm tylko w lewym oku jest ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapomniałem dopisać wyżej :
Stresujące życie mam, dużo stresu, boje się także poważnych chorób i może to sobie wmówiłem ?

----------


## Mat26

Czyli widzisz teczowo ???Ja akurat teczowym poswiat niemam. Bylem nawet u Pana Jerzego Szaflika i dokladnie niewie co mi jest. Badania wychodza dobrze. Jaskra wykluczona. Chyba wychodzi na to ze to wina tych metow...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, dokładnie, tęczowe mam (niebieski, zielony, czerwony)

Takie kolory do tego podwójne widzenie.
U okulisty byłem i wyszło astygmatyzm w lewym oku.

----------


## Mat26

Zrób sobie takie badania jak pole widzenia,hrt i gdx zeby wykluczyc jaskre i topografie rogowki zeby wykluczyc stozek rogowki. Ja szczerze mowiac nachodzilem sie juz sporo po lekarzach i nie wiedza co mi jest;/. Jeszcze kiedys myslalem ze to wina astygmatyzmu ale zmiana okularow mi nic nie pomogla. Moze u ciebie to wina okularow ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Możliwe, ale to się zaczęło od pierwszego bólu oka, który się pojawić w początku stycznia (lewe oko)
Bolało mnie strasznie mocno, szczypało przez cały dzień, nic nie pomogło, i przez ten ból oka pojawiło sie podwójne widzenie.
Na następny tydzień, prawe oko, to samo.

Jestem uzależniony od komputera i może to być od komputera? (do 10 godz siedzę albo i dłużej)
Postępy z uzależnieniem jakieś są ale słabe.
Podejrzewam też nerwice.

----------


## heepis

Witam wszystkich.
Poczytałem Wasze posty i stwierdzam, iż mam to samo. A dokładniej, to gdy patrze na jasny przedmiot na ciemnym tle, lub ciemny przedmiot na jasnym tle, widzę kontury obrazu. Czyli np. patrząc na literę A, która jest koloru czarnego, na jasnym tle, nad tą literą i pod nią widzę zarys litery A. Nie wiem co to jest, jak również mój okulista. Zaczęlo sie to u mnie okolo 2 lat temu. Poszedlem wtedy do okulisty, nic niepokojacego nie stwierdzil. Wyslal mnie do neurologa. Neurolog skierowal mnie na rezonans mózgu. Nic niepokojącego nie stwierdzono. Okulista nie robił mi testy na astygmatyzm. Ogólnie wzrok mam bardzo dobry. Czytam bardzo małe literki i cyfry z daleka jak i z bliska. Nigdy nie nosiłem okularow. Poswiate od latarni lub lamp na ciemnym tle, mam od bardzo dawna. Też szukam odpowiedzi na pytanie; co mi dolega??
Pozdrawiam wszystkich z poświatą  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszyscy to mamy i nikt nie wie co nam jest...:] Już mnie to wkurza;-) najgorzej jak czasami mam oczy trochę załzawione na dworze to już wtedy kompletnie mi się rozjeżdża mi się obraz, widzę jeszcze większe te podwójne kontury. Ostatnio zauważyłam, że czasami widzę nawet takie promienie od świateł samochodów, widzę to w okularach jak i bez. Mimo,że byłam u neurologa to stresuje się, że coś jest nie tak, na ciemnym tle nawet patrząc moją dłoń, a konkretniej palce, widzę niewielki ich kontur taki może 2, 3 milimetry. Wrrrr a jak mrużę oczy to jeszcze gorzej :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No ja mam neurologa w Poniedziałek.

Bo ja te zaburzenia wzroku mam od Stycznia, a Krótkowzroczność mam od 3 lat która zaczeła się przez komputer więc tak się zastanawiam czy te podwójne widzenie w 3 kolorach nie jest spowodowane przez monitor (do 10h albo dłużej siedzę od 3 lat)

----------


## Mat26

Mam to samo z tymi promieniami. Strasznie mnie to denerwuje. Ja tak samo w ostatnim okresie bardzo duzo przed komputerem siedzialem. Teraz staram sie komputer ograniczac.Heepis a masz moze mety??(takie fruwajace szare kropki,nitki ktore najlepiej widac na czyms bardzo jasnym)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak mam męty od wielu lat. A może to mieć jakiś związek?

----------


## Mat26

Ciezko powiedziec ale mozliwe ze tak. Znalazlem stronke gdzie ludzie maja podobne objawy i tez maja mety. Ja tez od kilku lat mialem moze kilka metow ale od mniej wiecej roku zaczelo ich przybywac i chyba od tego okresu zaczely sie te problemy z poswiatami. Wszystkie badania jakie robilem wychodzily dobrze wiec mety to jedyne logiczne wytlumaczenie. Choc pewny nie jestem ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To te męty powodują te podwójne widzenie i poświaty ? 

Bo ja ich mam dużo.

----------


## Mat26

no napisalem przeciez wyzej;]. Dajcie do siebie jakis kontakt wysle wam strone na facebooku gdzie ludzie maja mety i maja mniej wiecej podobne objawy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gg - 44956794
E-mail - Caserdan@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

heepis@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie.

Byłem u Neurologa i stwierdził, że to tylko lekka nerwica  :Wink: .
I żebym się wreszcie nie stresował, mam iść na Tomograf, żeby mnie uspokoiło.

Zrobił mi wszystkie badania fizycznie, bez tam rentgenu itd.
Powiedział, że działam jak zegarek Szwajcarski  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapomniałem dopisać :

Powiedział, że to albo ze strony stresu, albo ze strony oczu, bo wszystkie badania wyszły bardzo pozytywnie.

----------


## Mat26

wiesz mi tak samo badania wychodza pozytywnie....porobilem naprawde duzo badan na oczy i nic z tego nie wyniklo. Nie wydaje mi sie zeby to byla wina stresu, predzej wina metow.

----------


## Mathew1973

Ja nerwicę mam od dawna. Być może ma to jakiś wpływ na pojawianie się mętów. Dziwne dla mnie jest to, iż jedni je mają, a inni nie. Dlaczego w dobie XXI wieku, tak naprawdę medycyna sobie nie radzi z taką błahostką jaką są męty.
Z mętami nauczyłem się żyć. Najbardziej martwi mnie moje podwójne widzenie. Może nie jest to typowe podwójne widzenie. Widzę bardziej kontury przedmiotów, a szczególnie przy dużym kontraście, czyli, gdy patrzę na ciemne przedmioty na jasnym tle i na odwrót. Znacie powód takiego widzenia??

----------


## Mat26

Jezeli wszystkie wyniki okulistyczne i neurologiczne wychodza pozytywnie to najprawdopodobniej moze byc to wina metow.....Tak jak juz pisalem wczesniej. Ale lekarzem nie jestem wiec pewnosci niema

----------


## heepis

Witam
Chciałbym się podzielić swoimi spostrzeżeniami. A mianowicie; mam poświaty, a raczej widzę kontury przedmiotów i liter, ciemnych na jasnym tle, lub jasnych na ciemnym tle (tak jakby podwójne widzenie w poziomie). Byłem u okulisty i neurologa i żadne nieprawidłowości nie zostały wykryte. Przejrzałem cały internet i doszedłem do wniosku, iż u mnie powodem jest zespół suchego oka.
Zakupiłem krople Visine (na zmęczone oczy) i muszę Wam powiedzieć, iż pomogły. Kontury znacząco się zmniejszyły, a czasami całkowicie znikają.
Może choć części forumowiczów to pomoże.
Pozdrawiam
Maciej

----------


## Mat26

dzieki sprawdze ale watpie zeby cos pomoglo ;/.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Minęło dużo czasu, jak Wasze objawy? Bo mam to samo i nie wiem co robić...

----------


## Mat26

Witam. Moje objawy nie ustąpiły. Ostatnio znowu zacząłem chodzic po lekarzach z nadzieją, że może coś po takim czasie wykaże w badaniach... No niestety.. mijają 3 lata i dalej w kropce.  U mnie te promienie wyglądają mniej wiecej tak:
imgur.com/vNlKD8G 
imageshack.com/i/p8qvtxrnp 
imageshack.com/i/p7PJX6FZj 

Reagują na ruch powiek. Im bardziej mruże oko, tym bardziej mi się wydłużają. Gdy otwieram szeroko oko to znikają. Generalnie powstały mi one po zabiegu laserowym na siatkówkę. Z tego co wyczytałem w internecie to ludzie po zabiegach Lasik, PRK też dostają dokladnie tych samych promieni co ja i nikt nie potrafi im pomóc.. niestety..

----------


## Mat26

Nie mogę edytować posta. Zostawiam maila, w razie jakby ktoś chciał o tym pogadać
visionbat26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam dokładnie to samo tylko że po optymetryk dał mi źle soczewki i po nich zaczęłam widzieć podwójnie to tego dodatkowo mam astygmatyzm  Ale żaden lekarz nie zna przyczyny mojego podwójnego widzenia już po prostu dostaje szalu

----------


## Filya

Z oczami nie ma żartów, jeżeli cokolwiek budzi twoje podejrzenia koniecznie skonsultuj to z lekarzem. Polecam Krakowskie Centrum Okulistyki OCULUS gdzie przyjmują świetni specjaliści.

----------


## KornelM99

Najlepsi specjaliści od leczenia zaćmy przyjmują w SPEKTRUM Ośrodku Okulistyki Klinicznej we Wrocławiu. Polecam leczyć się właśnie tam.

----------


## Klaudia1749

udaj się do lekarza

----------


## Oliwka59

Polecam nowoczesny Ośrodek Okulistyki Klinicznej SPEKTRUM . Przyjmują tam świetni i kompetentni specjaliści.

----------

